# Foundation oxidizing



## iatreia (Jan 31, 2008)

ok... a lot of MA say my face is acidic and it makes foundations oxidize on me... they go orangey...

I'm not particularly oily, and but I tend to sweat easily :/

do you know any reasons why? and any techniques to prevent it?


----------



## agatapas (Jan 31, 2008)

does this happen with all foundations ??? cos I had this case with EDM, all their foundations turn orange on me, but I had more luck with other brands. I also do not believe it may be due to acidic ph of your skin, while I use creams with strong acids, sometimes even during the day, under foundation and it never caused my foundation to turn orange.


----------



## agatapas (Jan 31, 2008)

Labrat in my situation it wasn't the color looking more intense, while this happen with all foundations. After the whole day, they start looking differently than in the morning. Usually the color of foundation chages a bit, but not turns orange.

When I first wore EDM foundation I looked great at the begining and even an hour after applying it, but few hours later my face was basically orange, and believe sebum and watering the pigments have nothing to do with it.


----------



## iatreia (Jan 31, 2008)

hehehe ok... thanks for the insight, agatapas and Labrat81 ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I do notice that chalky foundations tend to be okay later on


----------



## mk12 (Feb 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Labrat81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Your foundation isn't oxidizing. the pigments used in mineral makeups are metal oxides....titanium dioxide, iron oxides and zinc oxide. These are already oxidized. 
Everyones skin is acidic.....the pH of skin is between 4.2 and 5.6.....so this has nothing to do with why your foundation turns orange.

Mineral makeus usually contain no wetting agents (liquids like cyclomethicone, mineral oil, esters, triglycerides...or stuff like sorbitan sesquioleate). Becasue the pigments aren't "wet out" the sebum from your pores, your liquid primer....or even the oils in your moisturizer can intensify the color of the pigments....

Yellow iron oxide is the one that seems to be easier to wet out than the other pigments (this I know from making pigments grinds). So it seems to make sense that it would be the easiest for your sebum to wet out. Your skin doesn't need to be really oily for that to happen...

If you wash your face before you apply the makeup....you are stripping it of most of the sebum. So your face probably has less oil on it when you put your makeup on. Throughout the day your sebaceous glands are pumping out sebum....eventually enough will accumulate on your face and the pigments in your makeup will look more intense.....

That's interesting. If that's true, does that mean that the more yellow foundations are more likely to intensify during the day?


----------



## missmelaniem (Feb 1, 2008)

This IS interesting, because I have found that some foundations oxidize and some don't. I seem to do best with stick foundations and I always use a yellow powder.

I also find this interesting because powder alone does not oxidize on me.


----------



## squirl-nutkin (Feb 2, 2008)

I guess you can go a bit lighter in shade and then it looks okay when it oxidizes. If you want to change the body acidity try googling alkaline diet.


----------



## macupjunkie (Feb 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *squirl-nutkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I guess you can go a bit lighter in shade and then it looks okay when it oxidizes. If you want to change the body acidity try googling alkaline diet. People do that? That's strange because the skin's acidity is the body's way of defense against some bacterias.. so neutralizing your skin might lead to more acne and stuff..


----------



## squirl-nutkin (Feb 4, 2008)

No, its not that kind of acid but I thought it might help her skin in some. Alkaline foods are plants and veggies and acidic foods are grains, cheeses, breads, pastas which are filler and cheaper to eat. In general we eat too much of acidic foods and its believed that cancer forms from a diet too high in acidic foods. We should be eating more alkaline at least 75% and only 25% in acidic. Easier said than done if you are not rich enough to eat that way. Just google alkaline diet for more info. I just thought on the off chance it might help.


----------



## AppleRose (Feb 4, 2008)

Great info Labrat!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Have you tried a primer?


----------



## iatreia (Feb 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *speerrituall1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Have you tried a primer? just recently bought a bottle (S5 mattifying primer from Bare Naturals, a local company here) 
let's see what'll happen


----------



## pinkminnow (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm planning to get that S5 primer too


----------



## iatreia (Feb 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinkminnow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm planning to get that S5 primer too



Its the first primer I got, and I find it good. My foundation is just a tad lighter for me.
however, I regret about paying for 490 pesos for such a small amount. I saw The Present from Philosophy and it was only around Php1200~ (if I remember correctly)... and its waaaaaaaaaay bigger than the S5 bottle


----------



## missleers (Feb 10, 2008)

Labrat.... do you do your own grinding? Could you tell me some more about titanium dioxide and zinc oxide please? I am curious to know more about mineral makeup as oppossed to regular makeup and if it is really as promising as everyone claims.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Feb 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Labrat81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Your foundation isn't oxidizing. the pigments used in mineral makeups are metal oxides....titanium dioxide, iron oxides and zinc oxide. These are already oxidized. 
Everyones skin is acidic.....the pH of skin is between 4.2 and 5.6.....so this has nothing to do with why your foundation turns orange.

Mineral makeus usually contain no wetting agents (liquids like cyclomethicone, mineral oil, esters, triglycerides...or stuff like sorbitan sesquioleate). Becasue the pigments aren't "wet out" the sebum from your pores, your liquid primer....or even the oils in your moisturizer can intensify the color of the pigments....

Yellow iron oxide is the one that seems to be easier to wet out than the other pigments (this I know from making pigments grinds). So it seems to make sense that it would be the easiest for your sebum to wet out. Your skin doesn't need to be really oily for that to happen...

If you wash your face before you apply the makeup....you are stripping it of most of the sebum. So your face probably has less oil on it when you put your makeup on. Throughout the day your sebaceous glands are pumping out sebum....eventually enough will accumulate on your face and the pigments in your makeup will look more intense.....

Thank you for explaining that so clearly, Labrat81! 
I find that as my skin gets oilier in the course of the day, my foundation gets correspondingly darker. The only way to effectively counter that in my case is to use a silicone-based face primer under my makeup. It helps to seal off the skin's surface so that the oils from my pores can't get into my foundation.


----------



## laurie_lu (Feb 18, 2008)

I've been testing EDM foundation for over a week now. I put three different color swatches on my wrist. After an hour or so, all three have turned the exact same shade of orange on me. I don't get it.


----------



## impassioned (Feb 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *laurie_lu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've been testing EDM foundation for over a week now. I put three different color swatches on my wrist. After an hour or so, all three have turned the exact same shade of orange on me. I don't get it. What is your skin tone? What colors are you testing?


----------



## laurie_lu (Feb 18, 2008)

My skin tone = light to medium neutral/olive. My veins are greenish/blue.

Samples:

(Olive) Olive-Golden Medium Matte

(Buff) Buff-Beige Neutral Matte

(Olive) Olive-Olive Medium Matte

(Olive) Olive-Olive Medium Intensive

(Olive) Olive-Olive Fair Intensive

(Olive) Olive-Light Olive Intensive


----------



## AppleRose (Feb 19, 2008)

that's weird.


----------



## laurie_lu (Feb 19, 2008)

Yep, I think I'm gonna give up on this brand.


----------



## Carleen (Feb 20, 2008)

I had a bit of a problem with EDM's foundation turning darker on me throughout the day. The problem was more-so with the intensive formula, but I primarily use the original glo. Anyway, what helped for me was to buff a layer of serecite based finishing powder on before my foundation. Now, the color stays true all day (and the serecite helps to conceal my pores, as an added bonus).

Good luck!


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Feb 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Labrat81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes I actually do....but not for myself, but for the company I work for. I usually make traditional liquid foundations. Most of them are silicone based....meaning that the outer phase of the emulsion where the pigments are disperesed is silicone, and the inner phase (the one that's dispersed in the outer phase) is water.
So when I make a pigment grind I use a peice of equipment called a colloid mill (that's probably older then I am). It's a machine with a rotar and stader that grinds the pigment grind....and breaks up and agglomerates of pigments. When I mix the pigments with the silicones in a big beaker before I run the grind through the mill....it always looks really yellow. The yellow iron oxide is the easiest to disperse and wet out with the silicones (and oils). The red and black are much harder to disperse....so as it mills the grind become more red and more dirty. Hence why mineral foundations that contain yellow iron oxide that isn't wet out by a wetting agent....will intensify towards the yellow side when it comes in contact with the oils on your skin....

I have made my own mineral makeup before just for fun. Wanna know how?

In a blender. Yup, just a little Osterizer with a mason jar and a blade. All I used was some iron oxides, zinc oxide, micronized titanium dioxide and pigmentary titanium dioxide and mica....it probably had an SPF of at least 20-25 with that combination. All I did was throw everything into a blender and blended on high speed (liquify setting) for a few minutes...scraping the jar with a brush after each minute. It took about three minutes of blending to get the pigment agglomerates broken up......

It had great coverage....but was really draggy (hmmm....lots of titanium dioxide), and kind of drying. I guess it was okay....but I like my liquid foundation better.

That was interesting and informative to read.





I like to add talc and silica to get rid of that "draggy" feel in everything, from foundation to eyeshadows.


----------



## AngelaGM (Feb 21, 2008)

Good luck in finding your HG! Making your own MMU sounds like hard work!


----------



## Jan2323 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey Carleen - Thanks so much for the tup on serecite powder, I will try it out ASAP.  What brand do you use ????????


----------

